# Seeking subwoofer recommendations/advice



## 2gumby2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I've decided to purchase a couple of subwoofers for one of my 2-channel systems and I'm open to suggestions/advice. Music only, no HT. I'm limited on space and need to keep the size down to around 15" X 15" floor space. So far, I am considering the Sunfire HRS series, Elemental Designs A3S with 2-band parametric eq, and Definitive Technology Supercube II. I would also consider an SV Sound cylinder sub, but due to size I could only use one of those. A Hi-Fi dealer that I have been dealing with for over 30 years strongly recommends the Definitive Technology and uses these in his personal system with Magnepans. In general, I've always prefered the sound of subwoofers with passive radiators, but I'm open to other designs as well.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Mark, as far as music, I would like to suggest another company - Rythmik Audio.

http://www.rythmikaudio.com/F12G.html

That's touted as one incredibly musical sub.

Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You have listed off some good quality subs I do strongly believe that the SVS subs offer the best for the money another company to look at is HSU If your only doing music The SVS SB12 Plus is the sub for you and is fairly small and has been discontinued so is on sale right now for $749.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I agree with the SVS suggestion. Althought the cylinder may be a great choice, too. Always get the best sub you can afford. You will be happier. Dennis


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I too suggest the SVS subs.


----------



## 2gumby2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I built a couple of Rythmic subs about 4 years ago and I know they are good, but I have too much going on right now to build another project. I'm going commercial this time. I'll take another look at what SVS has to offer. I heard one of their box and one of their cylinder designs a few years ago and thought they were pretty good. Anyone with experience with the other designs I mentioned - Elemental Designs A3S or Definitve Technology?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Mark,

Totally understandable about the lack of time. The Rythmik that I sent a link to is actually a fully built sub with a custom 12" driver designed by a guy named Danny Richie.

If you are still looking to go to another company, SVS is DEFINITELY my first choice. I've heard an Elemental Designs sub that was fantastic for the price. The only thing was that it wasn't the greatest thing to look at. As far as Def Tech's offerings, I personally have never really been that impressed with their subwoofer offerings, honestly. They are overpriced and you don't get very good quality sound especially for what you pay.


----------



## 2gumby2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jon, thanks for the input. I'm getting varied opinions on my choices. I know Rythmik is good since I built two of them previously and their prebuilt subs look very nice as well. In my experience, one thing about the Rythmiks was that they did not seem to have a lot of output at the lower frequencies which is why I no longer have them. I can flog subwoofers pretty hard with my Sludge Metal, Hard Techno, and pipe organ music. The Hi-Fi dealer that I mentioned previously considers the Definitive Technology subs to be the best he's ever heard and he uses them in his own home system with Magnepans. He sells other brands, but considers Def Tech to be the best. I'm keeping an open mind and continue my research.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd vote for the Rythmik's F15 or running an SVS PC12-Plus in sealed mode. If music is the top priority, I'd swing for the Rytmik. You can get them pre-made, in nice finishes from Ascend Acoustics.


----------



## 2gumby2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, the F15 would be nice, but it is just too big for the space I have available. I'm leaning toward getting two smaller size subs and the F12 subs would fit in the space I have.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

If you're interested in Rhythmik, complete subwoofers are offered through Ascend Acoustics (http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/subs/subintro.html)

There's a 12" model with a cab that's roughly 16x16x16. That's a lot smaller than my SVS PB12-NSD.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Mark, I have very little doubt that the HiFi dealer backs the Def Tech as his personal choice and likely it _is_ the best of the ones that he sells, but I am wondering if he's ever heard an SVS, Elemental Designs, Rythmik Audio, Epik, or even some of the Hsu Research subs. I've heard several Def Tech's including their flagship, Trinity, and it did not sound as musical (or accurate) as some of the subs from those companies I mentioned.


----------



## 2gumby2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I've narrowed my choices down to two contenders. Either the Elemental Designs A3S with their eQ.2 2-band parametric eq or the Rythmik F12.


----------



## 2gumby2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I made my decision today and ordered two Elemental Designs A5s-300 subs with the eQ.2 parametric EQ. The folks at eD were very helpful in promptly responding to all of my questions and they seem to have a good reputation from what I've read. It'll be a few weeks before I receive them though since none are in stock and they are being shipped to Japan. Thanks everyone for all of the great recommendations.


----------

